

Show HN: Mkt. And Sales Guide for SaaS Entrepreneurs - franciscomello
http://production.saas.divshot.io/

======
franciscomello
Our idea is to offer SaaS entrepreneurs with their first bearings in terms of
Sales and Marketing, two things tech founders usually have trouble with. The
idea is to evolve the .md document into a simple diagnosis tool. I would love
some feedback.

